# Black Malt - Roasted Barley?



## Gout (2/12/03)

i was making a porter tonight and found i didn't have any "black malt" so after running around i found some Roasted malt and looking through promash i see there almost the same colour and gravity so i used 100g of Roasted barly.... i was meaning to use roasted Malt but i stuffed up

will this still be ok?

whats the difference


----------



## jayse (2/12/03)

sorry ben but no no no no no no no no no.

black malt = a little bitter, malty and choc/ coffee. it is a unreal malt.

roast barley = is totally different dry burnt and roasty. 
no porter should contain any amount of roast barley.

all this said the beer will still most likely be great just stouty instead of choccy and coffee complex.
did you have anymore choc malt you should have used that.

oh well how does it taste now?
the finished product won't be like the robust porter recipe. but it may be a very very nice brew still.


----------



## Gout (2/12/03)

DOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i only used 100g of the Roasted barley the rest was choc

Its swells unreal and well i think it will turn out great (being my second mash) eg still knowing nothing.

This brew was to a) get better at the mashing / timing

B) reuse the yeast i had

so i think it will be ok

looks like i need to buy some black malt..... dam that roasted barley i had the roasted malt also


----------



## jayse (2/12/03)

iam with you its all about learning from getting to know the malt anyway.
i would make the robust porter again ben.
the beer you made will be great.
To really learn from it do the recipe like it is and see the difference for yourself.
i did it twice to tell the difference between choc and black ie. one with only black and one with only choc.
and the next will be both.
i am sticking with ussing london ale for all of them for a couple more.
But like i PM'd you before alot of the micros' over in the states use 1056 like you did.
Iam a big fan of using the slurry like you did.
I still have a grumpy 3056 slurry which is getting old. but i have found they keep well, grumpy thomas does'nt like the idea of keeping it to long but i guess he's making 800 litre batches for the punters and has so much yeast at his finger tips its not funny.
I bottle it for months. Thomas won't even sell it if its been in the fridge for a week.
anyway i find that starters from slurry rock and do keep well in the fridge if you want to save a bit from every brew.


----------



## Gout (2/12/03)

thanks mate!

new brew i will brew as per the recipe

I used 2Kg ale malt, 1 kg pils malt as its all i had.

at least i am getting to know what malt i need to buy in bulk.

25Kg of pils, Ale coming up

5-10kg of munich also


----------



## jayse (2/12/03)

yeap ale malt is what you need for these beers.
for pale ale you can get away with pils.
but for these brews its ale malt all the way.
although munich malt isn't traditional in porter, being that its from a totally different region.
but for the best porter 1 kg is unreal and alot of the worlds best micros' use a bit of munich for that extra complex malt flavour.

porter is all about complex malt.

anyway i,ll post some stuff about the original malted barley they used if you like. just for some triva etc.
basically the original was a mix of three different base malts all off which could have come from a single batch,ie same grains got more heat than others in the kiln.

a modern day version would be 1/3 each pale, amber and brown.
but from my research brown malt takes a long time to come into a nice condition in the beer, ie needs longer conditioning.

anyway iam drippling again.
cheers jayse.


----------



## Gout (3/12/03)

Well its 12:00 at night, just starting the boil 

mental note never try to brew afterwork... esp when you 2 hours latter than normally

(went to gym and a mates house before i started to brew...) 

Stupid me its going to be a late night

its smelling very ... burt/roasted at the moment in the boil, not as choc as i wanted but its still early days .... or is it late night? hmmmm :chug:


----------



## jayse (3/12/03)

have a taste of the hot break. ie the foam the forms in the start.
it will blow your mind. hmmm fugey.


----------



## Gout (3/12/03)

Mate i have a question.....

sparging i think is my main problem to efficency....

I used 16Lt water to the 5.2 Kg (3Lt : kg grain) in the mash.....

ok so once finished i heat it up to about 74deg, the cycle the wort to get a clear running.

Once clear i then start running it off into the boiler (very slow this time, with the sparge water heating it to about 79-80 deg.)

I took my time this brew, with 20Lt sparge water

nearing the end i took gravity readying and well its at 1.028.... heaps higher than the 1.008 they say in the book... 

any idea's?


(getting a keg for bigger boils, so i can use more sparge water next brew)


----------



## jayse (3/12/03)

your saying you had 1.028 coming from the tun after you had hit your boil volume?

was that at room temp or sparge temp? either way you will have good effiency.
cool some wort from the boil and measure the gravity.
at the start it should be about 5 points lower than your final expected o.g.
sounds like the mash and lauter went well.


----------



## Gout (3/12/03)

the 1.028 was once i threw it in the freezer for 10 min to cool ... not ver scinentific i know but i thought it was way to high for the sparge run off?

PS people

its now 1:24am i have the cooler coil running cooling the work, its raining, thunder and lightinging .... and i'm brewingbeer the night before work..... I'm stupid :blink:


----------



## jayse (3/12/03)

how did your final volume and gravity end up?


----------



## Gout (3/12/03)

still cooling it....


----------



## jayse (3/12/03)

make yourself a dip stick for measuring exact boil volumes.
you may need more sparge water. i think with that you ended up with less than 25 litre starting boil volume. i factor in around 34 litres due to all the loss to boil off, trub and cooling.
for measuring exact volume for sparge and mash water factor in losing 5 litres of to the grain.
i have a big H.L.T so i just fill it up and keep going untill iam finished.
this ends up leaving the tun full of water as well at the end.
you should see it sour overnite left there.

phew ee, i have seen it bubbling away the next day.
yeah yeah, i should tip it out straight away.
like you its 2 am in the morning couldn't be stuffed.


----------



## Jovial_Monk (3/12/03)

50g roast barley with whatever choc malt you added gives a killer porter

I stop sparging at 1010 (get a good ziplock bag, add a hydrometer sample and place on some icecubes to cool it to 20C quickly

When partigyling I stop sparging at 1020, some homebrewers I know stop sparging at 1020 reardless

Flavor is in the early runnings. . .

if you use a rectangular esky mash tun, sparge very slowly




Jovial Monk


----------



## Gout (3/12/03)

I use bucket in bucket method

I am now very tired (was a very very late night!!!)

I ended up with 26Lt in the fermentor.... 2Lt starter didn't help so thats 24Lt wort.... 1.050 gravity


I guess this is ok...

I had the hops in a "hop bag" so i didn't loose as much wort to the hop and break left behind in the boiler hence why i got more wort than last time

taste ok

the yeast is happy and i airated it untill 6:30 in the morning ~4 hours. its at 23deg but i couldn't weight any longer had to run to work so i put the starter in and left home

I hope its cooler when i get home and the exothermic reaction of the yeast does not bump the temps up.... will find out tonight.

Any idea on how long this brew needs to age Jasye??

I might rack after 2 days, then 2ndry after another week, store for a month in 2ndry then keg and store at 3deg for another few months..... sound ok???


----------



## jayse (3/12/03)

sounds like it went well good volume and gravity.
you did airate like a made man sounds like you were doing it in your sleep 6.30 jeez.

anyway no need to age at all with these ales 1 month is plenty after 3 months i predict it will be well and truelly all gone..


----------



## jayse (3/12/03)

no need to rack after two days wait till the end of the ferment.


----------



## Gout (3/12/03)

This yeast is ever so happy, It got upto 26deg!!! i have it in ice bucket and finally getting it to 22deg...


this is crazy a ale on ice  hope the few hours at high temp hasn't caused any off flavours (the porter should hide them well)


----------



## johnno (3/12/03)

Ben,
what are you going to call your brew?
Brewed in the middle of the strongest storm in the last 100 years.
Man I reckon that brew will be a wicked one.  

B) 

Cheers


----------



## Gout (3/12/03)

"Dark and stormy Porter" 

I was outside in the ran running the hose throught the wort cooler  hehhe trying to finish the brew, man i got wet, some would say i'm crazy, .... and crazy people would say i'm not.

God dam i'v been tired today

never will i try to do it after work again....... for atleast a month hehe


----------



## johnno (3/12/03)

Top name Ben,

I reckon your going to really appreciate drinking that one after all you went thru to make it.

 

cheers


----------



## PostModern (4/12/03)

How about "Any Porter in a Storm"?


----------



## johnno (27/3/04)

Ben,
How did this beer end up tasting? Have you made any more porters?
Im finally getting around to doing an extract recipe.

cheers


----------

